# Only FreeBSD 10-Current supports libc++?



## Oleg_NYC (Apr 15, 2012)

Only FreeBSD 10-Current supports libc++? How can I build libc++ on FreeBSD 9-STABLE? It's not possible yet?


----------



## lyuts (Apr 16, 2012)

I believe you are talking about libc++ which is a part of LLVM project. AFAIK it is not complete yet and by the time FreeBSD 9 was released the situation was even worse. You may try to follow build instructions on their website.


----------



## Oleg_NYC (May 2, 2012)

Those build instructions don't work. I hope that libc++ will be added to the 9-STABLE branch soon.


----------

